# AMH been tested



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi 

I had my ivf cancelled because I was a poor responder.

I am so upset and this site helps me, I am 40 in July and just had my AMH tested and  to say I am completely nervous about the results is an undertstatement.

Another month another period and I feel very upset.

ARe there any success stories to give me hope, I am expecting the worst AMH of a 0. something to be honest.
My FSH levels were 4.8 last year

Please help........I know you all probably feel the same, but I am so upset that this is taking over my life!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry Debellis. I wish that I could help but I'm in a similar position, I turn 40 in November and my AMH results came back last week and were low. Good luck with yours, I hope that they come back more positive than you are thinking.

There is a thread on here about going ahead with IVF with a low AMH and quite a few success stories. I also really like the Monterey Bay IVF clinic's page about age related fertility & the importance that's given to AMH.....wish that they weren't a million miles from me.

http://www.montereybayivf.com/understanding-infertility/age-factors/

I get the taking over your life thing, it's all that I think about 24 hours a day. I'm trying to limit myself to an hour of Googling a day now! x


----------

